# figurehead = ακρόπρωρο, κν. φιγούρα ακρόπρωρου, γοργόνα | διακοσμητικό πρόσωπο, κατ' όνομα αρχηγός | πρόσωπο-σύμβολο | ηγετική φυσιογνωμία



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Δεν έχει καταγραφεί ακόμα στα λεξικά, σε κανένα απ' όσα έψαξα. Είναι μια νέα σημασία που πρέπει να προέκυψε από μπέρδεμα με την παραδοσιακή. 

Στο ODE:
figurehead
Pronunciation: /ˈfɪgəhɛd/
_noun_
1a carving, typically a bust or a full-length figure, set at the prow of an old-fashioned sailing ship.
2a nominal leader or head without real power.

New sense:
3. a leading figure

Ελληνικά:
1 ακρόπρωρο, κν. φιγούρα ακρόπρωρου, γοργόνα [Βικιπαίδεια]
2. διακοσμητικό πρόσωπο, κατ' όνομα αρχηγός
Και τώρα:
3 ηγετική φυσιογνωμία.

Δεν είμαι ο πρώτος που το καταγράφει· το αναφέρει και κάποιος χρήστης του Wordreference:
In contemporary BrE, 'figurehead' is often a positive term: about half the time it means "leading figure, important leader", and is used of active leaders. This is a very strange reversal, and very recent, but be aware that it's context-sensitive if you're writing for a BrE audience. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1696052

Υπερβολή αυτό το «half the time», αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι «ήρθε για να μείνει». Παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο:
Ed Pilkington talks to the figurehead of America's anti-abortion movement (The Guardian)
With thousands of demonstrators calling for President Hosni Mubarak to stand down, Mr ElBaradei has emerged as a leading figurehead of the opposition. (BBC)
Sheffield honours cancer fighting figurehead
Cleopatra was important to Egypt because she was the queen, the supreme ruler. She was the leading figurehead of the country both politically and religiously.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2012)

Θα συμφωνούσες και με το _μαριονέτα_;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Μάλλον υποτιμητικό το θεωρώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2012)

Ε, και το _nominal leader _δεν είναι υποτιμητικό;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά όχι τόσο. Σε άλλο σκαλάκι το καθένα. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 8, 2012)

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο - στέκομαι διορθωμένος


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2012)

H νέα σημασία που αναφέρεις είναι η μοναδική που ξέρω εκτός από την κυριολεκτική, οπότε αν είναι πρόσφατη αλλαγή σημασίας είναι πρόσφατη της τελευταίας εικοσαετίας τουλάχιστον. Μάλιστα τη λέξη τη χρησιμοποιώ κάμποσο γιατί είναι στάνταρ μπλα μπλα σε business studies.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Είναι δύσκολο να ξέρεις πότε ξεκίνησε το λάθος, αλλά με κανέναν τρόπο δεν έχει εκτοπίσει την κύρια και παραδοσιακή σημασία. Το ότι είναι πολύ πρόσφατη και δεν έχει υπερισχύσει της γνωστής σημασίας φαίνεται και από το ότι δεν έχει περάσει σε κανένα από τα λεξικά που κοίταξα, τα οποία εμπιστεύομαι αρκετά επειδή χρησιμοποιούν πλούσια και ενημερωμένα σώματα κειμένων. Εκτός αν όλοι οι λεξικογράφοι έχουν υπόψη τους τη μετατόπιση, αλλά τη θεωρούν λάθος και την κρατούν απέξω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Να εδώ μια περιγραφή από βιβλίο του 2010, όπου είναι περισσότερο «πρόσωπο-σύμβολο»: 

http://books.google.gr/books?id=kgxagTQaUEIC&pg=PA171#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ελληνικά:
> 1 ακρόπρωρο, κν. φιγούρα ακρόπρωρου, γοργόνα [Βικιπαίδεια]


Πάντως εγώ το _*ακροστόλιο *_το γνωρίζω για ακριβές συνώνυμο του όρου (άλλωστε αποτελεί λόγιο σχηματισμό για να περιγράψει αυτήν ακριβώς την έννοια, δεδομένου ότι ο όρος _ακρόπρωρο _μπορεί να σημαίνει και απλώς "το άκρο της πλώρης" σε πλοία χωρίς φιγούρα ή να είναι το υπερώνυμο σε πλοία με φιγούρα). Άλλος λόγιος όρος είναι το *ξόανο*. Περισσότερα: http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=85095&start=150#p1656106


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Στα παραδείγματα του Νίκελ στο αρχικό ποστ, τα δύο από τα τρία έχουν "leading figurehead" που είναι ελαφρώς πλεοναστικό, δεν είναι; Ακόμα υπό διαμόρφωση η νέα σημασία, αλλά όντως ήρθε για να μείνει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> ...τα δύο από τα τρία έχουν "leading figurehead" που είναι ελαφρώς πλεοναστικό, δεν είναι;


Υπέθεσα ότι είναι προϊόν της μεταβατικής διαδικασίας, γι' αυτό έβαλα και δύο.


@Ζαζ, τι έχω για το ακροστόλιο:

*ακροστόλιο το* (Α ἀκροστόλιον)· συμβολική διακόσμηση μορφής ασπίδας ή περικεφαλαίας που υπήρχε στην πλώρη αρχαίων ελληνικών ή ρωμαϊκών πλοίων. Τοποθετούνταν εκεί με σκοπό να εξευμενιστούν οι θεοί τής θάλασσας ή να απομακρυνθούν τα κακά. Ήταν ο πρόδρομος τού διακοσμημένου ακρόπρωρου*. (ΠαπΛεξ)

Το σύνολο των στολισμάτων της πλώρης ενός πλοίου ονομάζεται επίσημα "ακροστόλιον". (Βικιπαίδεια, στο _ακρόπρωρο_)

*ακρόπρωρο* [akróproro] (& ακρόπλωρο) το, shipb, naut (1) figurehead, i.e. carved decorative image of person or animal, on the prow of the vessel as its emblem (syn φιγούρα της πλώρης, ακροφιγούρα, ακροφίγουρο, ακροστόλι) επιβλητική παρουσία της ξυλογλυπτικής τα μεγάλα σκαλιστά ακρόπρωρα που στόλιζαν την πλώρη των ξύλινων ιστιοφόρων (KMakris) | μια ζωντανή και ωραία προτομή της, ~ της φρεγάτας “Aμαλία” (Papantoniou) | ένα ~, γοργόνα πελώρια (Venezis) | το ~ της γαλέρας “Iουδήθ” του Mάρκου Σιγούρου με το ξίφος του, που επολέμησε στη ναυμαχία της Nαυπάκτου (Floros) | poem κι ο αλαφοφάνταχτος στο ακρόπλωρο καβάλα ξεφωνίζει (Kazantz Od 5.89). [fr K ἀκρόπρωρον 'end of a ship's prow, head of a ship'] (Γεωργακάς)

*ακροστόλι *[akrοstóli] το, (L)(1) naut figurehead (syn in ακρόπρωρο) (2) archit ornament on a corner of a building [fr L ακροστόλιον, cpd of άκρον & στολή]  (Γεωργακάς)


Και να ομολογήσω ότι το _ακρόπρωρο_ το ήξερα, το _ακροστόλιο_ το πρόσεξα πρώτη φορά χτες, στη Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2012)

Μα κι εγώ για το _ακροστόλιο _έγραψα επειδή διαφωνώ με το τι γράφει σχετικά η Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2012)

Σε αγγλογερμανικό λεξικό βρίσκω ως συνώνυμο του figurehead το poster child (που με ενδιαφέρει αυτή τη στιγμή). Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι poster child = τυπικό παράδειγμα, αλλά μήπως κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Θα πρότεινα να διαλέξεις από τις αποδόσεις για το _epitome_ εδώ.

τυπικό ή ιδεώδες πρότυπο, τυπικό ή τέλειο παράδειγμα, προσωποποίηση, ενσάρκωση (ιδιοτήτων κ.λπ.)
υπόδειγμα, πρότυπο, το άλφα και το ωμέγα, απτό παράδειγμα


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 13, 2012)

Και ο μπροστινός, για την β' σημασία.

Για την σημασία που ψάχνει ο Δρ ίσως κάνει και ο άνθρωπος-σύμβολο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Και ο μπροστινός, για την β' σημασία.


Για το _μπροστινός _έχουμε συζητήσει κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?695-front-man-μπροστινός.


----------

